

Congratulations, you're paying Jimmy Cayne's marijuana bills! - prakash
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/03/congratulations.html

======
BrandonM
It was an interesting read, but I didn't like the headline, and I'm not sure
that it's Hacker News material, so I didn't vote it up.

